# Anyone Have An Ipk For The App Catalog?



## nobi125 (Oct 7, 2011)

Weird one here. A friend ended up with a Touchpad that's missing the App Catalog. HP claims the memory is corrupt....lol. Anyways, my friend sends it in TWICE to HP and they send it back without the App Catalog on it.

No combination of resetting and Doctoring will get it to show up.

I have Preware installed on it so I have a way to add IPKs.

I hunted all over but can't find an IPK for the App Catalog itself.


----------



## starwood (Oct 9, 2011)

Try the Findapps_5.0.2210 ipk here:
http://touchpadfans.blogspot.com/2011/10/apps-with-latest-version-from-310-rom.html


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

An easier way would've been to doctor your device.


----------



## nobi125 (Oct 7, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> An easier way would've been to doctor your device.


Didn't work the first 5 times.


----------



## nobi125 (Oct 7, 2011)

starwood said:


> Try the Findapps_5.0.2210 ipk here:
> http://touchpadfans....om-310-rom.html


I will give this a try when I get home. Thank you.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Try doctoring your device and then setting up the Touchpad with a different webOS account. I had added a patch permanently once (by editing the file) and didnt create a backup, and it gave me some bad results. I tried doctoring multiple times but the patch that I had done did no go away. I then tried doctoring/setting up with a new webOS account, and it got rid of the patch.

I know its kind of unrelated, but its worth a try.


----------

